# lisp استخراج مساحات الاشكال من اوتوكاد



## المساح10 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الاداة الاولى تكتب Are
الاداة الثانية تكتب Barea
الثالثة تكتب Car
ملحوظة : لابد ان يكون الشكل مغلق


----------



## zaen (9 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yamenshahin (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا مرة تانية ياريت من ده علي طول ,جزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## عزمي حماد (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً
ويا ريت اللي عنده Lisp ومستغني عنه يحطه بالموقع
هههههههههههه


----------



## زياد الحمصي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا أيها الأخ العزيز


----------



## صقر مأرب (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك ومزيدا من المشاركات


----------



## dr_aflatooon (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 نوفمبر 2007)

خي الكريم المساح 10
شكراً لك ولمجهودك واهتمامك
في طريقة أخرى سهلة ومباشرة وهي أن تكتب ِaa ثم انتر ثم O تضغط على الشكل فيعطيك المسحة وطول المحيط .
مع تحياتي لك


----------



## abahre (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ابو مشتاق (15 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بكم وجهودكم مشكوووووووووورة


----------



## المساح10 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ عزمى حماد 
كل الشكر واتمنى للجميع التوفيق ومزيدا من الابداع


----------



## حسن حنو (6 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abosalah1 (7 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## برود الثلج (10 يناير 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمدابوحية (11 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (24 يناير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## د م خالد معلا (24 يناير 2008)

الرجاء شرح كيفيه الاستخدام


----------



## د م خالد معلا (24 يناير 2008)

الرجاء شرح كيفيه الاستخدام


----------



## أمجد رضوان (24 يناير 2008)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أحـمـد الـشـافـعـي (14 مارس 2008)

مشكووور اخي الكريم


----------



## احمد فريد العاني (22 مارس 2008)

أشكرك الموضوع رائع


----------



## محمد الفجال (6 أبريل 2008)




----------



## سلام عيسى (13 مايو 2009)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hany3gg (23 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورا يا باشمهندس


----------



## taltun09 (24 مايو 2009)

*طريقة اخري لحساب الاشكال بانواعها علي الاوتوكاد*

اولا نكتب area وبعد الانتر نكتب o ثم نقوم باختيار الشكل المراد بعد الانتر تظهر المساحة 
اما اذا اردت حساب لكمية كبيرة من الاشكال يمكنك انشاء bloc ومن ثم تعيد نفس العملية وتحدد اي عنصر يتبع ال bloc الذي حددته سابقا فيعطيك مجموع المساحة لكل الاشكال التي حددتها

ارجو ان اكون افدت واستفدت


----------



## ali992 (25 مايو 2009)

*الف شكر وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (25 مايو 2009)

ان شاء الله هنزلكم ليسب يجيب المساحه ويعمل الشكل بولى لاين فى نفس الوقت ويارب تعم الفائده


----------



## babankarey (26 مايو 2009)

*مشكور **جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## hassanaki (27 مايو 2009)

thank you tooooooooooooooo muchhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hussie_am (28 مايو 2009)

*شكرا مرة تانية ياريت من ده علي طول ,جزاك الله خيرأ*​


----------



## ali areef (28 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي و بارك الله فيك 
ومشكور الاخ عزمي حماد بعد 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## aamas (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلا


----------



## البسطامي (2 يوليو 2009)

* كل الشكر واتمنى للجميع التوفيق ومزيدا من الابداع*


----------



## المهندس1400 (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عمران (9 يوليو 2009)

لا استطيع تحمبل البرنامج مع انى فى حاجه ماسه له ارجو المساعده وتثبيت الموضوع


----------



## odwan (9 يوليو 2009)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم وتقبل مني تقديري وإحترامي
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## ggg2140 (14 أغسطس 2009)

حبيب كيف اشغل البرنامج لستخراج المساحة


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا.........


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 أغسطس 2009)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## abd11011 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووورين


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx aloooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## shyb (24 فبراير 2010)

المساح10 قال:


> الاداة الاولى تكتب are
> الاداة الثانية تكتب barea
> الثالثة تكتب car
> ملحوظة : لابد ان يكون الشكل مغلق


 
السلام عليكم

اخي هل هذا البرنامج فقط لحساب المساحه او ممكن الأستفاده منه في حساب الكميات,مثل الكميات الخاصه بالكهرباء


----------



## abdallahothman (28 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## أشلاء قلب ميت (30 مارس 2010)

ارجوكم اريد مجموعة اوامر مهمة في اوتوكاد


----------



## نبيل فرغلى اسماعيل (5 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## كبل (6 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (7 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (10 أبريل 2012)




----------



## sarab sarab (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## ثروت313 (1 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

اقدم لكم هذا اللسب و هو من شغلي و اتمنى ان ينال رضاكم و من يريد التعديل عليه ليلائم حاجته , فعلى الرحب و السعى .

و طبعا اسم البرنامج هو نفسه اسم المجلد Test

بالتوفيق ...

ثروت


----------



## محمد السيد مودى (2 مايو 2012)

وممكن نكتب li ثم نضغط على الشكل يظهر المساحه والمحيط شرط الشكل يكون مغلق


----------



## madaaa (2 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (20 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## riemmen (20 يوليو 2012)

How to Load LISP in AutoCAD LT.FLV - 4.3 MB
LISP.rar - 5.8 MB


----------



## فرج أقليلون (7 أغسطس 2012)

*الله يبارك فيك*


----------



## khaledadel (3 يونيو 2013)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## م هلال علي (6 يونيو 2013)

مشكور الله يبارك فيك


----------



## esam isa (3 يوليو 2014)

salam alekom
how to use this lips
are
car


thanx


----------



## alextech (5 يوليو 2014)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## alextech (5 يوليو 2014)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## alextech (5 يوليو 2014)

كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## alextech (5 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا


----------



## alextech (5 يوليو 2014)

جميع الحقوق محفوظة


----------



## عمار المش مهندس (29 يناير 2015)

Thank you alot
بس اخي لو في ليسب يحدد منقه ويخصم منها مساحات اخر
انا عندي مشروع كبير والمناور كثير جدا اطر الى العمل يدوي او تقسيم الشكل الى اقسام كثيرة


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (13 أبريل 2015)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## م هلال علي (7 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hsn1020 (11 يناير 2019)

*thanks*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أتقدم إليكم بالشكر الجزيل على ماتقدموه لنا من خدمات ومعلومات في هذا الموقع الرائع وأسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم وجزاكم الله خير


----------

